# anyone know about carving dolphins?



## islandtreeguy

wanted to know if anyone has tried to carve a dolphin. Not quite sure how to make the fins stick out like they do


----------



## twoclones

*Dolphin / Porpoise*

I've carved a couple. 
If there isn't enough wood to have the flippers stick out, you can get away with laying them back and closer to the body. Lot more sanding than when carving a bear! I think the most difficult part is maintaining the center to keep them from looking lopsided. 











Butch Elrod
www.MisterChainsaw.com


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

twoclones said:


> I've carved a couple.
> If there isn't enough wood to have the flippers stick out, you can get away with laying them back and closer to the body. Lot more sanding than when carving a bear! I think the most difficult part is maintaining the center to keep them from looking lopsided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch Elrod
> www.MisterChainsaw.com



Very nice! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## twoclones

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Very nice! What kind of wood is that?



The dark one is Birch with an Oak stain. The lighter pair is Sycamore which was dead in the middle and alive on the outer part. 


Butch


----------

